# looking for a Camera for about 10-15k



## harikiran (Jun 27, 2018)

After some Google i may thinking of getting Sony WX220, But i also needed some expert advice choosing the best.. 

Casual photography ,micro shots...


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2018)

Entry level point and shoot camera market is almost dead. Most likely the ones available in your budget are at least 2-3yrs old cameras and would be priced higher.

Are you sure you want to buy one of these? BTW, WX220 is more than 4yrs old.


----------



## harikiran (Jun 27, 2018)

nac said:


> Entry level point and shoot camera market is almost dead. Most likely the ones available in your budget are at least 2-3yrs old cameras and would be priced higher.
> 
> Are you sure you want to buy one of these? BTW, WX220 is more than 4yrs old.



So what's the best option to go for ?


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2018)

If you have any camera - dedicated or mobile phone camera, you can use that.
If you don't have one or the one you have isn't good enough for you, you can buy one. Your budget determines what you can buy. If 10-15k is what you can afford and you're in need of a camera, you gotta go with what's available.


----------



## harikiran (Jun 27, 2018)

nac said:


> If you have any camera - dedicated or mobile phone camera, you can use that.
> If you don't have one or the one you have isn't good enough for you, you can buy one. Your budget determines what you can buy. If 10-15k is what you can afford and you're in need of a camera, you gotta go with what's available.



My phone doesn't have good camera. And i'm not willing to buy new phone just because of cam. I believe dedicated Camera is much better than phone.You know ,Phone is a phone.  I don't desperately need of camera. But I like photography but i can't afford DSLR. But i have to start somewhere right..


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes, dedicated camera is better in many front. But unfortunately today there are not as many as choices as there was few years before. 
Cheapest camera with manual controls will most likely cost above 15k. I think Nikon B500 is the cheapest you can find right now, if you're interested check if they're giving rechargeable AA batteries. If not you have to shell out even more for that and for quick charger as well.
See if you can get SX620 under 15k.

Entry level DSLR costs about 25k. If there is any offer/deal, you may even get it for about 21-22k.


----------



## harikiran (Jun 27, 2018)

nac said:


> Yes, dedicated camera is better in many front. But unfortunately today there are not as many as choices as there was few years before.
> Cheapest camera with manual controls will most likely cost above 15k. I think Nikon B500 is the cheapest you can find right now, if you're interested check if they're giving rechargeable AA batteries. If not you have to shell out even more for that and for quick charger as well.
> See if you can get SX620 under 15k.
> 
> Entry level DSLR costs about 25k. If there is any offer/deal, you may even get it for about 21-22k.



That's very disappointing... I'm only interested in compact camera like Sony Cybershot models.. I guess smart phones ruined camera options..


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2018)

If you don't like bulky camera, then SX620 is a decent one and you can pick one in your budget from Paytm.
IXUS 285 is okay, but slow lens.


----------



## harikiran (Jun 28, 2018)

nac said:


> If you don't like bulky camera, then SX620 is a decent one and you can pick one in your budget from Paytm.
> IXUS 285 is okay, but slow lens.



Are those better than Sony WX220 ? As per review Sony gives same sharp picture even after full zoom..

Canon PowerShot SX620 HS Review - Conclusion | Photography Blog

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX220 Review - Conclusion | Photography Blog


----------



## nac (Jun 28, 2018)

Don't go by just one review and you're comparing two cameras released two years apart. Reviewers generally compare things within the segment/price bracket released in the same year (and their predecessor). In fact, you won't find huge difference in IQ among these cameras. Check sample images online from reviewers, from users (flicker, 500px...).
With SX620 you get lot more features than WX220.


----------



## harikiran (Jun 29, 2018)

nac said:


> Don't go by just one review and you're comparing two cameras released two years apart. Reviewers generally compare things within the segment/price bracket released in the same year (and their predecessor). In fact, you won't find huge difference in IQ among these cameras. Check sample images online from reviewers, from users (flicker, 500px...).
> With SX620 you get lot more features than WX220.




Alright ! I'll check that..


----------

